
The Murderous Legacy of Cold War Anticommunism – Boston Review - rbanffy
https://bostonreview.net/war-security/stuart-schrader-murderous-legacy-cold-war-anticommunism
======
sillywalk
That sad fact is that backing murderous dictators was and is standard policy,
not just in Indonesia, and not just during the Cold War.

